# Proyecto al sur de Lima: Riviera Italiana y Francesa



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Revista Etiqueta Negra*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

WOW
las playas del sur sí que tienen un buen futuro


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero en Asia no hay barrancos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si hay en algunas zonas


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve chevere, y lo mejor de todo es que TODOS tienen vista al mar.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> Si hay en algunas zonas


Ah bueno, no me había dado cuenta.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que chevere el proyecto!! Bravazo!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy interesante. ¿Es de la nueva Etiqueta Negra? Leí que acaba de salir ... muy buena revista.

Me recuerda al balneario de Puerto Rico en la isla de Gran Canaria, también desértica, también con una zona turística construída en un barranco (allá los llaman riscos) aunque mucho más masivo de lo que se ve proyectado para esta nueva Riviera limeña. Acá una foto de Puerto Rico .... de repente un día el sur de Lima luzca algo así:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que bacán la última foto, el entorno me recuerda a Chorrillos, justo el sector donde está el Club Regatas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

asi es bajopontino, a mi también.

yo nunca he ido a canarias


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

definitivamente el acantilado de esa zona esta precisa para explotar al maximo con esa clase de obras que invitan a una mente diseñadora a realizar cosas hasta impensadas


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

excelente proyecto, de concretarse seria espectacular.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Uhmmm, se ve interesante hay que ver cuando lo terminen.


----------



## Kronos (Oct 7, 2005)

Parecen un par de costillas gigantes , por el color blanco,
nunca habia visto algo asi , es osado , pero original . y aunque en gustos y colores no manden los autores , proyectos innovadores son lo que necesita el Peru , no solo en el rango de oficinas y edificios titanicos , sino tambien en el area de vivienda.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

ohhhh, quedarìa very beautiful.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Alucinante el proyecto.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pero en Asia no hay barrancos.


No queda en Asia queda un poco más al sur, antes de llegar a las playas de Palillos, Misterio y Barrancadero.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me he dado cuenta que han despellejado el proyecto en el thread que Filter creó en el foro de Proyectos...


----------

